
Facebook Considers Adding a 'Sympathize' Button - rosser
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/12/facebook-considers-adding-a-sympathize-button/282126/
======
MisterBastahrd
The "like" button is currently a catch-all. Adding a "sympathize" button will
end up with a bunch of unintended hilarity.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Yeah, but when one of your friends writes that he's just had his dog put down,
another announces that an old venerable club has sadly had to shut down, and a
third announces the premature death of a friend of 25 years, you really,
really don't want to "like" those posts (all of these examples are in my feed
this week, for example).

~~~
MisterBastahrd
I think that people have unintentionally been conditioned to create posts in
order for it to be liked. Instead of just saying their grandparent died, they
will instead say what a great person they were and how much they will be
missed. The addition of another button only complicates things.

You know, as opposed to: "Me and my baby have been together for 3 months
now"... and someone clicking sympathize when they meant like.... and the
following shitstorm that would ensue.

------
eeeeeeee
Should be called the "feel" button

